# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Белтелеком оптимизирует часть тарифных планов byfly

## ByFly

Для дальнейшей активизации роста абонентских скоростей доступа в интернет Белтелеком с 1 декабря 2015 г. проводит оптимизацию тарифных планов:
 	&middot;        на тарифном плане Рекорд 10 снижается стоимость, при сохранении заявленной ранее скорости приема/передачи до 10/5 Мбит/с
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

